# Pat3612



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

To whom this may concern Pat is in the hospital right now she will be home sometime this week but wanted to let her friends know why she has not been around . Thanks Chris


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh jeez! Please give her my best. Hope she is back in action well and healthy soon.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I send my best wishes. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Get well soon Pat!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

eeek, get better soon, from whichever is ailing you right now


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better and rolling in new fish/shrimpies soon!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone have an update on Pat?


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, hope she gets well soon.


----------

